# Electrovibe Build Docs



## Big Monk

At the risk of sounding like a huge PITA, is there an ETA the Electrovibe build docs?


----------



## jjjimi84

The board has been verified and you can use the faceplate to drill the holes. Its not ideal but it works


----------



## Big Monk

jjjimi84 said:


> The board has been verified and you can use the faceplate to drill the holes. Its not ideal but it works



I was going to get a pre-finished, custom drilled enclosure from Tayda so maybe I’ll start sourcing some of the more finicky parts and hang out until the build docs come through.


----------



## Big Monk

Anyone know what the power supply requirements are for the Electrovibe?


----------



## JamieJ

It’s has an onboard charge pump combined with a 12v regulator so you can supply it with 9vdc.


----------



## Big Monk

JamieJ said:


> It’s has an onboard charge pump combined with a 12v regulator so you can supply it with 9vdc.



What’s the current draw?


----------



## WheatAndBarley

Also looking for the Electrovibe build docs lol. Mostly needing the drill template specifically.


----------



## Big Monk

PantslessDan said:


> Also looking for the Electrovibe build docs lol. Mostly needing the drill template specifically.



https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/1590BB-DrillTemplate_ElectroVibe.pdf


----------



## gevietor

Big Monk said:


> At the risk of sounding like a huge PITA, is there an ETA the Electrovibe build docs?


I also would very much appreciate the release of the build documentation. In particular I would need to know the wiring. Where is the input and output on the PCB? How are the two switches wired?

Tanks for any help.


----------



## Diynot

@gevietor using the supplied footswitch boards, the input is the far left hole, the output, the far right on the bypass board. All other solder points are a 1:1 match to holes on the pcb itself


----------



## andare

gevietor said:


> I also would very much appreciate the release of the build documentation. In particular I would need to know the wiring. Where is the input and output on the PCB? How are the two switches wired?
> 
> Tanks for any help.


From what I can gather, the Vibe switch is wired as usual, the left most hole goes to the tip of the input jack, the rightmost hole to the tip of the output jack. The 4 holes in the middle go to the 4 holes in the PCB right above it in the usual PedalPCB order (L to R: in, gnd, sw, out).

The Speed switch has a breakout board with 9 holes that match exactly the 9 holes in the PCB above it. They correspond to the 9 lugs on the footswitch of course.


----------



## gevietor

Many thanks for this help. I will try and report back (still waiting for the bulb).


----------



## Gordo

That's correct with the Vibe switch.


----------



## Big Monk

andare said:


> The Speed switch has a breakout board with 9 holes that match exactly the 9 holes in the PCB above it. They correspond to the 9 lugs on the footswitch of course.



I thinks it’s 8 holes. There is an integrated jumper to ground on one of the lugs.


----------



## ryland

Is there a schematic for this pedal?  I have an issue with the on/off foot switch LED being partially lit all the time and there is a loud pop when I turn it on. It’s likely a bad cap, a schematic would help the debugging process.


----------



## Robert

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ElectroVibe-Schematic.pdf
If the bypass LED stays partially lit it's likely a wiring/footswitch issue.


----------



## jimmy75

Any update on the build docs?


----------



## Likez2Jam

Just commenting to be able to follow. 

Honestly more than anything I want the parts list. I always worry about buying the wrong stuff. Especially these photo cells and bulb that I don't have a name for printed on the pcb. I know nothing of these.


----------



## Robert

Like I said yesterday, we just sell lemonade, OK?

The preferred combination is 7371 lamp and 9203 LDR.



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/JKL-Components/7371?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuG4%252BKP%2FfjjsptjIGL%2FJCK1
		

or








						Lamp, 12 Volt/.04 amp, Bi-pin #7371
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




and








						Photocells CdS 5mm Diameter
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				







			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/attachments/electrovibe-parts-list-pdf.13526/
		


🦆🍋🍇


----------



## Likez2Jam

Thanks! Do you think this store sells any lemonade?

I actually prefer this format to the usual, makes knowing how much to purchase quicker.



<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/FKBI6d0bvXAxW" width="480" height="266" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## orangetones

Robert said:


> Like I said yesterday, we just sell lemonade, OK?
> 
> The preferred combination is 7371 lamp and 9203 LDR.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/JKL-Components/7371?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuG4%252BKP%2FfjjsptjIGL%2FJCK1
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamp, 12 Volt/.04 amp, Bi-pin #7371
> 
> 
> Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photocells CdS 5mm Diameter
> 
> 
> Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/attachments/electrovibe-parts-list-pdf.13526/
> 
> 
> 
> 🦆🍋🍇



The 9203 is out of stock at small bear.  What is the next alternative?

Which of the photocells at Das Musikding would be the best substitute?






						Photo Cells
					

Photo Cells: NSL-7532 - Photo cell 5k-10k, 0,2M - Photo cell 8k-20k, 1M - LDR07 photo cell 16k-50k, 2M - VT93N1 12k-36kOhm (300k) - Miniature Bulb 12V 40mA




					www.musikding.de
				




Or is there another online supplier you could recommend?


----------



## Big Monk

orangetones said:


> The 9203 is out of stock at small bear.  What is the next alternative?
> 
> Which of the photocells at Das Musikding would be the best substitute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Cells
> 
> 
> Photo Cells: NSL-7532 - Photo cell 5k-10k, 0,2M - Photo cell 8k-20k, 1M - LDR07 photo cell 16k-50k, 2M - VT93N1 12k-36kOhm (300k) - Miniature Bulb 12V 40mA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.musikding.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there another online supplier you could recommend?



Jameco and Digikey have them.


----------



## orangetones

Big Monk said:


> Jameco and Digikey have them.


Jameco, yes, but their minimum is $20 spend.  

Which part at Digikey?  I thought they had one with the same name, but different specs?


----------



## Kinski

I just ordered the Mini PCB. Is this the correct LDR?






						CDS Photocell CDS002-9203 Jameco Valuepro
					

Jameco Valuepro CDS002-9203 Photocells, CDS. Products in stock and ready to ship. Quotes, samples and datasheets available at Jameco Electronics.




					www.jameco.com


----------



## Big Monk

orangetones said:


> Jameco, yes, but their minimum is $20 spend.
> 
> Which part at Digikey?  I thought they had one with the same name, but different specs?



It’s slightly different but not much. It’s similar to the 9200 from SBE so it’s still a suitable replacement if you can’t stomach the $20 minimum at Jameco.


----------



## Kinski

Yeah, the digikey has different specs. 





						PDV-P9203 Advanced Photonix | Sensors, Transducers | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. PDV-P9203 – CdS Cells 520nm 10 ~ 30kOhms @ 10 lux from Advanced Photonix. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com


----------



## orangetones

Kinski said:


> Yeah, the digikey has different specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDV-P9203 Advanced Photonix | Sensors, Transducers | DigiKey
> 
> 
> Order today, ships today. PDV-P9203 – CdS Cells 520nm 10 ~ 30kOhms @ 10 lux from Advanced Photonix. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.digikey.com



Is the 5Mohms versus 20Mohms different a big problem?    How is that number going to affect the operation of the sweep?


----------



## orangetones

This seems similar.  Thoughts?  









						NSL-7532, 2,95
					

Photo cell, diameter 5mm Light resistance: 10k Dark resistance: min 6,7M




					www.musikding.de


----------



## orangetones

orangetones said:


> This seems similar.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSL-7532, 2,95
> 
> 
> Photo cell, diameter 5mm Light resistance: 10k Dark resistance: min 6,7M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.musikding.de


Or thoughts on this one?









						Photo cell 50k-160k, 20M, 0,45
					

Photo cell, diameter 5mm Light resistance: 50k-160k Dark resistance: 20M




					www.musikding.de


----------



## Big Monk

orangetones said:


> Or thoughts on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo cell 50k-160k, 20M, 0,45
> 
> 
> Photo cell, diameter 5mm Light resistance: 50k-160k Dark resistance: 20M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.musikding.de



I would stick with the Jameco or the Digikey units.


----------



## orangetones

Big Monk said:


> I would stick with the Jameco or the Digikey units.


Even when compared to the nsl-7532?  Seems that one is similar to the digikey one? No?  Just trying to not have to order from so many suppliers.

In all honestly, is be happy to order from jameco, but it will cost me like 30 plus usd to get 4 ldrs to Canada.  Anyone want to sell me 4 of these and put them in an envelope to Canada?  The minimum order amount and their shipping is crazy.


----------



## Big Monk

orangetones said:


> Even when compared to the nsl-7532?  Seems that one is similar to the digikey one? No?  Just trying to not have to order from so many suppliers.
> 
> In all honestly, is be happy to order from jameco, but it will cost me like 30 plus usd to get 4 ldrs to Canada.  Anyone want to sell me 4 of these and put them in an envelope to Canada?  The minimum order amount and their shipping is crazy.



The Digikey 9203 units are similar to the SBE 9200, which is also said to have good depth.


----------



## orangetones

Big Monk said:


> The Digikey 9203 units are similar to the SBE 9200, which is also said to have good depth.



Good info.

920010 - 50K​5 Meg​

But the NSL-7532 is 10k to 6.7M.  Would that not be the same?  Seems so.


----------



## Big Monk

orangetones said:


> Good info.
> 
> 920010 - 50K​5 Meg​
> 
> But the NSL-7532 is 10k to 6.7M.  Would that not be the same?  Seems so.



Pretty close, yeah.

I don’t have experience with that one but it seems like it should be a good fit.


----------

